# columbia, mo. group



## coren (Aug 9, 2005)

i am looking for gamers(d&d 3.x) in or near columbia, mo. i have 2 groups going right now. one is on thurs. and the other is once a week when we can get together. if interested e-mail me at twmcdonald2005@yahoo.com


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 9, 2005)

Have you tried putting a flyer up at Valhalla's Gate?  It's a great store with a pretty active group of gamers.  Might be a good bet in postering an ad there.

Kane


----------



## Ariel23 (Aug 26, 2005)

When you say you are looking for gamers, do you mean you are DMing?

We have a number of games going right now, among them is an ongoing campaign in the City State of the Invincible Overlord (set in FR). From week to week we have from 10 to 12 players and usually 2 DM's.

One of our DM's is taking a leave of absense due to family concerns and we are trying to put together a "DM pool" where some players run perhaps one in four sessions, so that we can keep a 2nd table going.

Except for one grad student, we are all locals.

Edit: I just realized, we are playing tomorrow, Saturday, at Valhalla's Gate at noon.
We typically have a lot of players, though, be warned. If you can DM, you're in. Other than that, I can' make any promises, other than that you can meet a boatload of gamers if you want.


----------

